# تعريف السلامة والصحة المهنية



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

تعريف السلامة والصحة المهنية 


​تعرف السلامة والصحة المهنية بأنها العلم الذي يهتم بالحفاظ على سلامة وصحة الإنسان ، وذلك بتوفير بيئات عمل آمنة خالية من مسببات الحوادث أو الإصابات أو الأمراض المهنية ، أو بعبارة أخرى هي مجموعة من الإجراءات والقواعد والنظم في إطار تشريعي تهدف إلى الحفاظ على الإنسان من خطر الإصابة والحفاظ على الممتلكات من خطر التلف والضياع . 
وتدخل السلامة والصحة المهنية في كل مجالات الحياة فعندما نتعامل مع الكهرباء أو الأجهزة المنزلية الكهربائية فلا غنى عن أتباع قواعد السلامة وأصولها وعند قيادة السيارات أو حتى السير في الشوارع فأننا نحتاج إلى أتباع قواعد وأصول السلامة وبديهي أنه داخل المصانع وأماكن العمل المختلفة وفي المنشآت التعليمية فأننا نحتاج إلى قواعد السلامة ، بل أننا يمكننا القول بأنه عند تناول الأدوية للعلاج أو الطعام لنمو أجسامنا فأننا نحتاج إلى أتباع قواعد السلامة.

*الأهداف العامة التي تسعى السلامة والصحة المهنية إلى تحقيقها
*
1- حماية العنصر البشري من الإصابات الناجمة عن مخاطر بيئة العمل وذلك بمنع تعرضهم للحوادث والإصابات والأمراض المهنية .
2- الحفاظ على مقـومات العنصر المادي المتمثل في المنشآت وما تحتويه من أجهزة ومعدات من التلف والضياع نتيجة للحوادث .
3- توفير وتنفيذ كافة اشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية التي تكفل توفير بيئة آمنة تحقق الوقاية من المخاطر للعنصرين البشري والمادي .
4- تستهدف السلامة والصحة المهنية كمنهج علمي تثبيت الآمان والطمأنينة في قلوب العاملين أثناء قيامهم بأعمالهم والحـد من نوبات القلق والفزع الذي ينتابهم وهم يتعايشون بحكم ضروريات الحياة مع أدوات ومواد وآلات يكمن بين ثناياها الخطر الذي يتهـدد حياتهم وتحت ظروف غير مأمونة تعرض حياتهم بين وقت وآخر لأخطار فادحة .

*ولكي تتحقق الأهداف السابق ذكرها لابد من توفر المقومات التالية *  

 1- التخطيط الفني السليم والهادف لأسس الوقاية في المنشات .
2- التشريع النابع من الحاجة إلى تنفيذ هذا التخطيط الفني 
3- التنفيذ المبنى على الأسس العلمية السليمة عند عمليات الإنشاء مع توفير الأجهزة الفنية المتخصصة لضمان استمرار تنفيذ خدمات السلامة والصحة المهنية
---------------------------------------
تقبلو تحياتي ​


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلامـــــــــــــة بالمنشــــــــــــأت التعليميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*








إن البيئة الحسية للمدرسة تشمل موقع البناء المدرسي ، والمباني ، والقاعات والصفوف والصالات الرياضية وورش المجالات والمختبرات العلمية ، والأثاث والمعدات والأدوات المدرسية . وفيما يلي نوجز مجموعة من قواعد وإجراءات السلامة بشكل عام والتي يجب تطبيقها أثناء عمليات الإنشاء والاستخدام للمنشآت التعليمية لضمان توافر السلامة لمستخدميها والحفاظ على المنشآت وما تحتويه من أجهزة ومعدات من التلف أو الضياع. وذلك نظراً لتعدد المخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها الطلاب في المنشآت التعليمية والتي يمكن تصنيف هذه المخاطر بالمنشآت التعليمية إلى : * 1**- المخاطر الفيزيائية 
*
 
والتي قد تنجم عن عدم ملائمة البيئة بالصفوف الدراسية أو المختبرات أو ورش المجالات أو المباني الإدارية لعوامل الإضاءة ، التهوية ، الضوضاء ، الحرارة وذلك نتيجة لعدم تطبيق إجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنية عند إنشاء وتجهيزات المنشآت التعليمية . 
* 2- المخاطر الهندسية  *

* مخاطر التوصيلات والتجهيزات الكهربائية : والتي تتضمن المخاطر الناجمة عن التوصيلات الكهربائية وتشغيل الماكينات والآلات وأدوات العمل بورش المجالات ومختبرات الحاسوب وغرف الكهرباء ولوحات الكهرباء الفرعية وأعمدة الإنارة ... الخ .*

*   المخاطر الإنشائية : وهي المخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها الطلاب ومستخدمي المنشآت التعليمية نتيجة عدم تطبيق إجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنية أثناء عمليات تشييد المدارس مثل عدم توافر ( المخارج – الممرات - سلالم الهروب - تجهيزات السلامة - ... الخ )
المخاطر الميكانيكية: نتيجة تعرض الطلاب لمخاطر الآلات والمعدات بورش المجالات والمختبرات العملية نتيجة غياب إجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنية .*

* 3- المخاطر الكيميائية 
*
 
ويندرج تحتها مخاطر المواد الكيميائية مثل السوائل والغازات والأدخنة والأبخرة والأتربة التي يواجها الطلاب والعاملين في المختبرات العلمية أثناء إجراء التجارب العملية وفي الورش الصناعية أثناء نقل وتداول وتخزين هذه المواد .
* 4 - المخاطر الصحية 
*
 
وهى ما قد يصيب الطلاب بالمدارس من أمراض نتيجة وجود جراثيم أو ميكروبات تفرزها البيئة المحيطة بهم بسبب عدم توافر المرافق الصحية المناسبة كماً وكيفاً والتي تشمل مبردات المياه ، خزانات المياه ، دورات المياه ، المقصف ، أو نتيجة لتراكم النفايات بالبيئة المدرسية .
* 5- مخاطر الحريق* 


قد تهدد الحرائق حياة الطلاب ومستخدمي المنشآت التعليمية للخطر وضياع وتلف الممتلكات نتيجة غياب اشتراطات السلامة عند تشييد المنشآت التعليمية أو عدم تجهيزها بأجهزة إنذار ومكافحة الحرائق وتدريب فرق داخل المدارس على كيفية التصرف في حالات الحريق ..

* 6- المخاطر الشخصية ( السلبية ) 
*

وهى ما يصيب الطلاب ومستخدمي المنشآت التعليمية من أضرار نتيجة عدم الاكتراث بتطبيق إجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنية أو عدم الوعي بها نتيجة غياب برامج التوعية .​


----------



## المهندس . محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

تشكر على المرور أخي محمد المليجي


----------



## ابن البلد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ولكي تتحقق الأهداف السابق ذكرها لابد من توفر المقومات التالية 

1- التخطيط الفني السليم والهادف لأسس الوقاية في المنشات .
2- التشريع النابع من الحاجة إلى تنفيذ هذا التخطيط الفني
في الدول المتطورة في مجال السلامة هناك مرحلة أخرى بعد التشريع
ألا وهو تطبيق القانون والتوصيات التي اتخذت بواسطة جهة ثالثة مستقلة
مثل بوليس وقاية
وهنا يُطلق عليهم اسم مراقبي مكتب العمل ....والكلام عن البلد التي أسكن بها , والورشات التي عملت بها .
وهؤلاء يملكون صلاحيات كبيرة ...من تحرير المخالفات إلى أقفال الورشات


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلامـــــــــــــــــــــة في أعمـــــــــــــــــال التخزيـــــــــــــــن*

السلامة في أعمــــــــــــال التخزيـــــــــــــــن 

 أماكن التخزين عادة تحوى المخزون الاستراتيجي للمنشآت من مواد خام أو منتج وغيرها من أجهزة ومعدات والآلات والتي تقدر بأموال طائلة ، لذلك كان لابد من تأمين تلك المخازن من أخطار الحريق أو السطو والسرقة للحفاظ على ما تحتويه ، وتعتمد عملية التأمين من الحريق على منع نشوبه والاستعداد التام لمواجهته في حالة حدوثه نظراً لما تشكله الحرائق من خسائر جسيمة للمواد المخزنة القابلة للاحتراق . وحتى أنه في حالة عـدم قابليتها للاحتراق فأنه يضرها التعرض للدخان أو الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة نتيجة حدوث حريق بالمواد الأخرى القابلة للاشتعال والقريبة منها، وأيضاً قد يحدث الضرر نتيجة المياه المستخدمة في عمليات مكافحة الحرائق. ويوجد ثلاثة اعتبارات واجبة الأتباع عند القيام بعملية تأمين المخازن أهمها فصل مواقع التخزين عن مواقع التصنيع ، وتفادى وجود آية مصادر للاشتعال بمواقع التخزين واتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة للحد من انتشار الحريق عند وقوعه بمواقع التخزين .
 ------------------------------------ -------------------------------------
 1 - : التخزيــــــــــــــــــــــن الداخـــــــــــــــــــــلي 

 في كثير من الأحيان تفضل المنشآت الصناعية تخزين المواد الخام أو البضائع الغير تامة الصنع قريباً من مواقع التصنيع لتسهيل عملية النقل وتقليل تكلفة الإنتاج ، ولكن نظراً لاحتواء تلك المخازن على كميات كبيرة من المواد المخزنة القابلة للاحتراق والتي يصدر عنها عند احتراقها حمولة حرارية عالية قد تؤثر على عناصر المبنى المخزنة فيه وتشكل خطورة كبيرة على باقي عناصر المنشأة ولتفادى ذلك يجب معرفة مسببات الحرائق داخل المخازن وتدابير الوقاية منها والتي نوجزها فيما يلي :-

* أولاً : *  *  أسباب نشوب الحرائق بأماكن التخزين*
*1- التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية* 
 تعتبر التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية من مسببات الحرائق داخل المخازن ، فالمواد الموجودة بالقرب من التجهيزات الكهربائية مثل الإضاءة أو التدفئة تتعرض للارتفاع الغير عادى في درجة الحرارة ، كذلك قد يصدر شرر كهربائي نتيجة خلل في التركيبات الكهربائية الممتدة داخل المخازن ويتوقع اتصاله بالمواد السهلة الاشتعال ويتسبب ذلك في حدوث الحرائق.

*2- مواد التدخين كأعواد الثقاب وبقايا السيجارة * 
 يتسبب إلقاء بقايا السيجارة بأمـاكـن التخزين في حدوث حريق نتيجة اتصالها بالمواد السهلة للاحتراق.

*3- عمليات اللحام أو القطع أو استخدام الأفران داخل المخازن*
 قد يصدر عن عمليات اللحام أو القطع أو استخدام الأفران بالقرب من المواد المخزنة شرر أو ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ويتسبب ذلك في إحداث الحرائق داخل المخازن .

*4- استخدام الأجهزة الميكانيكية التي تعمل بمحركات داخل المخازن*
 أجهزة رفع وتداول البضائع التي تعمل بمحركات قد يصدر عنها شرر أو ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ويتسبب ذلك في نشوب الحرائق بالمواد المخزنة سريعة الاشتعال .

*5- إعدام المخلفات والمهملات بحرقها بالقرب من المخازن*
 نظراً لوجود المخازن بعيدة عن أماكن التصنيع وعن رقابة المشرفين، لذلك كان واجباً عدم السماح بوجود مواد سهلة الاحتراق بجوار مباني التخزين ، ويراعي دائماً أن تكون نوافذ وأبواب المخازن محكمة الغلق بحيث يصعب نفاذ لهب وشرر الحريق عند وقوعه خارج المبنى إلى الداخل .


*ثانيا : التدابير الواجب توافرها للوقاية من انتشار الحريق عند حدوثه*
نظراً لكون المخازن تكون مكدسة بالمواد المخزونة سريعة الاشتعال فأن فرصة انتشار الحــريق عند حدوثه تكون كبيرة لذلك كان من الضروري اتخاذ التدابير التي بمنع انتشار الحريق والتي نذكر منها ما يلي:- 

  1- تقسيم المبنى إلى وحدات صغيرة : يجب تقسيم المخازن ذات المساحات الكبيرة إلى وحدات صغيرة وذلك بإقامة فواصل من مواد مقاومة للنيران بحيث يصعب نفاذ الحريق منها وبذلك يمكن حصر الحريق داخل الحيز المحدود دون الانتشار إلى باقي المبنى. 

 2- يجب أن تكون الأبواب والفتحات: الموجودة بالفواصل من الأنواع المقاومة للنيران ، ويجب أن تظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة أو أن تكون من الأنواع التي تغلق تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق حتى لا تكون وسيلة سهلة لنفاذ الحريق منها.

  3- توفير نظام للإطفاء والإنذار التلقائي للحريق  : يجب أن تزود المخازن بأجهزة إطفاء الحريق التي تتناسب كماً وكيفاً مع المواد المخزونة والمساحات المخصصة لها ويمكن استخدام نظام إطفاء تلقائي بالمخازن التي تحوى مواد سريعة الاشتعال ولها درجة عالية من الخطورة مثل مخازن المواد الكيماوية0 كما يجب تجهيز المخازن بوسيلة إنذار للحريق لإعلام المتواجدين بوقوع الحريق ، ويتم توصيلها بغرفة المراقبة بالدفاع المدني لضمان أعلام الفرق المتخصصة بالدفاع المدني بمكان الحريق مما يضمن انتقالها بسرعة لإخماد الحريق.

 4- التدابير الواجب توافرها لحالات خاصة من التخزين :هناك حالات من التخزين تتطلب احتياطات وقائية خاصة، مثل حالات تخزين الغازات القابلة للاشتعال والسوائل التي لها نقطة وميض منخفضة والمواد التي تنصهر وتتدفق كالسوائل بفعل الحرارة والمواد التي لها خاصية الاحتراق الذاتي والمواد التي تتفاعل مع الماء أو تتشرب به.
 السوائل التي لها نقطة وميض أقل من 32م (90ف)
 مثل الزيوت البترولية الخفيفة والأسيتون والكحول وهى تتميز بصدور أبخرة قابلة للالتهاب في درجات الحرارة العادية . لذلك يجب حفظ هذه السوائل داخل عبوات محكمة الغلق ويخصص لها مخـزن مستقل تتوافر به التهوية المستمرة وان يكون موقع التخزين بعيداً عن مصادر الاشتعال المسببة للحرائق .

 المواد الصلبة التي تنصهر عند تسخينها وتتحول إلى السيولة مثل الشمع
 يراعى وجود حاجـز بالأرضيات أمام مواقع الأبواب والفتحات الأخرى لوقف تيار السائل المشتعل ومنعه من الانتقال خارج المكان المخزن فيه.

 الغازات القابلة للالتهاب
 يراعى أن تخزن في أماكن مستقلة ومنفصلة تماماً عن غيرها من المخزونات وحتى إذا كانت هذه العبوات لغازات غير قابلة للاشتعال فإنه يتوقــع انفجارها عندما ترتفع درجة حرارتها.
 المـــــــواد المؤكســــدة
 يجب تخزين مخازن مستقلة للمواد المؤكسدة التي تسبب حرائق عند اتصالها بمواد أخرى قابلة للاحتراق من شأنها أن تزيد من شدة الحريق.

 المواد التي تتفاعل مع الماء  
 مثل البوتاسيوم والصـوديوم ومسحوق الألومنيوم التي تتفاعل مع الماء ويصحب التفاعل ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة أو تصدر غازات قابلة للاشتعال لذلك فأنه تشكل خطورة بالغة في حالة استخدام الماء في مكافحة الحرائق. لذلك يجب حفظ هذه المــواد داخل أوعيـة محكمة الغلق لا تسمح بنفاذ الماء إلى داخلها ويراعى عزلها عن بقية المخزونات الاخرى.

 المــواد التي تتشرب بالمياه  
 مثل الحبوب والأقطان والجوت وغيرها من المواد المسامية التي تتفتح عند اتصالها بالماء وهذه المواد عند تشربها بالماء يزداد حجمها بالدرجة التي تؤثر على ترتيب الرصات وتؤدى إلى سقوطها أو قد تؤثر الزيادة في الحجم على جدران المبنى. لذلك يجب مراعاة عزل هذه المواد عن بقية المخزونات الأخرى .
* ثالثاً : ترتيب وضع الرصات للمواد المخزنة داخل المخازن*
1- يجب أن تكون المواد المخزنة على هيئة رصات بطريقة يسهل الوصول إليها، أم بالنسبة لرصات المواد القابلة للاحتراق فيجب أن تكون بينها فواصل ذات مسافات مناسبة.

 2- يجب مراعاة الترتيب الجيد عند تخزين المواد وذلك بتحديد مواقع الرصات بعلامات واضحة على الأرضيات ويتم الالتزام بها بصفة دائمة.

 3- يجب ألا يبلغ ارتفاع الرصات مستوى الأسقف وأن تكون هناك مسافة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أقدام بين أعلى الرصات والسقف.

 4- يجب  أن يتم وضع المواد المخزنة المتوقع تلفها نتيجة تعرضها للمياه فوق قوائم ترفعها عن مستوى الأرضيات بمسافة لا تقل عن ثلاث بوصات أو بالمسافة التي تضمن عدم اتصال مياه الإطفاء المتخلفة على الأرضيات بالمواد المخزنة.

 5- يجب أن يتم تخزين كل نوع مميز من المواد على حده حتى يسهل التعرف على الوسائل المناسبة لمكافحة الحريق والتي تناسب نوعية المواد المخزونة. 
يتـــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــع ​​


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

----------------------------------------- -----------------------------------------
2 - التخـــــــــــــــزيــــــــــن الخارجي :

 تختلف التدابير الوقائية الواجب توافرها في حالات التخزين بالعراء عن التي يتم توافرها في حالات التخزين الداخلي ، نظراً لغياب التوصيلات الكهربائية أو الأجهزة الميكانيكية أو الحرارية في مناطق التخزين بالعراء.

* أولاً : أسباب الحرائق بأماكن التخزين الخارجي بالعراء  *
 1- اتصال بقايا سيجارة مشتعلة بالمواد المخزنة.
 2- اتصال شرر أو أجزاء متطايرة من نار قريبة من موقع التخزين.
 3- غالبية الأغطية المستخدمة لحفظ البضائع من التأثيرات الجوية من مواد سهلة الاحتراق التي تساعد على انتشارالحريق بالمواد المخزونة.
 4- تعرض المواد المخزنة لدرجات حرارة عالية خاصة في فصل الصيف ويساعد ذلك على اشتعال المواد المخزونة بسهولة.
 5- سهولة الوصول إلى المواد المخزنة وحرقها يكون أسهل من حالات التخزين الداخلي بالأبنية المغلقة.

* ثانياً : التدابير الواجب توافرها للوقاية من انتشار الحريق  *
 1- إقامة حواجز أو أسوار حول منطقة التخزين .. يجب إقامة هذه الحواجـز والأسوار بارتفاع مناسب يضمن عدم دخول أي من الأغراب الذين قد يتسببون في إحداث الحرائق بالمواد المخزونة أو السرقة .

 2- يجب أن تكون منطقة التخزين خالية من الأعشاب الجافة والمهملات .. يراعى إزالة الأعشاب والنباتات الشيطانية ليس فقط بمكان التخزين ولكن أيضاً لمسافات بعيدة قدر الإمكان حول منطقة التخزين.

 3- يجب أن تكون أغطية المواد المخزنة مقاومة للحريق .. يراعى أن تكون الأغطية التي تستخدم لوقاية المواد المخزونة من التأثيرات الجوية من الأنواع الغير قابلة للاشتعال أو مقاومة بقدر الإمكان للاشتعال.

 4- ترتيب وضع الرصات وتقسيم مناطق التخزين .. يجب مراعاة وضع الرصات وتوفير المسافات الكافية لتسهيل عمليات المكافحة للحريق وإنقاذ الموجودات ، وإذا كانت منطقة التخـزين ذات مساحات كبيرة فيجب تقسيمها إلى أقسام يتخللها طرق ذات أتساع كافي لمرور سيارات ومعدات الإطفاء حتى يتيسر اختيار الموقع المناسب لمباشرة عمليات مكافحة الحريق.5- توفير أجهزة الإطفاء بمواقع التخزين .. يجب توفير أجهزة الإطفاء التي تتناسب كماً وكيفاً للمساحات ونوعية المواد المخــزونة ويراعى توزيعها في المواقع المناسبة وتركيب العدد المناسب من حنفيات الحـريق على جوانب الطرق الموجودة بمنطقة التخزين ويجب أن تكون جميع أجهزة ومعدات الإطفاء في مواقع ظاهرة يسهل التعرف والوصول إليها.
------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------
 دليل السلامة في المخازن :

 * أولاً : اشتراطات السلامة أثناء إنشاء المخازن*
 1- يجب إقامة كافة منشآت المخازن من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال، وأن يكون للمخزن أكثر من مخرج واحد .
2- توفير فتحات الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعية المناسبة مـع تزويـدها بسلك صلب مزدوج ضيق النسيج لمنع إلقاء أي أجسام غريبة داخل المخزن ويجب أن تكون هناك فتحات للتهوية بالأسقف وأيضاً فتحات تهوية سفلية أعلى مستوى الحاجز الأرضي لضمان التجديد الأمثل للهواء، ويجب عند استخدام الإضاءة والتهوية الصناعية أن تكون جميع التجهيزات من الأنواع المأمونة بحيث لا تكون سبباً في إحداث حريق أو انفجار داخل المخازن 
3- يجب أن تكون جميع التوصيلات والتجهيزات الكهربائية داخل المخازن مركبة وفق الأصول والمواصفات الفنية التي تضمن سلامة المخازن من خطـر الحريق ولا يسمح بأجـراء أي تعديلات أو إضافات إلا تحت أشراف المسئولين عن الكهرباء .
4- يجب تزويد كل مخزن بسكينة خارجية لفصل التيار الكهربائي عند انتهاء الدوام أو في حالات الطوارئ .
5- يجب تجهيز المخــازن بأجهزة ومعـدات الإطفاء التي تتناسب مع المساحات المخصصة لها ونوعية المواد التي سيتم تخزينها بالمخازن ، ويراعى تجهيز مخازن المواد الكيماوية بنظام للإطفاء التلقائي نظراً لان لها درجة خطورة عالية.
6- يجب تجهيز المخـازن بوسيلة لإنذار الحريق وتوصيلها بغرفة المراقبة بالدفاع المدني والحريق لضمان أعلام الفرق المتخصصة بالدفاع المدني بمكان الحريق مما يضمن انتقالها بسرعة لإخماد الحريق.
7- يجب أن تكون الأبواب والفتحـات الموجودة بالفواصـل من الأنواع المقاومة للنيران ويجب أن تظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة أو أن تكون من الأنواع التي تغلق تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق حتى لا تكون وسيلة لنفاذ النيران منها.
8- يجب أن تكون الأسوار الخارجية المحيطة بالمخازن بالارتفاع المناسب الذي يضمن عدم تسلقها وكذلك بناء غرفة للحارس عند البوابة الرئيسية للمخازن وتجهيزها بمعدات السلامة ولوحة إنذار الحريق الرئيسية ونظام للمراقبة التلفزيونية حتى يتسنى للحارس مراقبة المخازن ضد الحريق أو السرقة .
9- يجب أن تكون الأرضيات مناسبة لطبيعة المعدات المستخدمة في نقل وتخزين المواد داخل المخازن .
10- يجب تقسيم المخازن ذات المساحات الكبيرة إلى وحدات صغيرة وذلك بإقامة فواصل من مواد مقاومة للنيران بحيث يصعب نفاذ الحريق منها وبذلك يمكن حصر الحريق داخل الحيز المحدود دون الانتشار إلى باقي المبنى .

* ثانياً : اشتراطات السلامة أثناء التخزين*
1- يجب تصنيف المواد حسب طبيعتها وخصائصها وتنفيذ التعليمات المكتوبة على الطرود الخاصة بها ومراعاة تجانسها عند التخزين بحيث يتم تخزين كل نوع مميز من المواد على حده حتى يسهل التعرف على الوسـائل المناسبة لمكافحة الحريق والتي تناسب نوعية المواد المخزونة.
 2- يجب مراعاة الترتيب الجيد عند تخزين المواد وذلك بتحديد مواقع الرصات بعلامات واضحة على الأرضيات ويتم الالتزام بها بصفة مستمرة.
 3- يجب إلا يبلغ ارتفاع الرصات مستوى الأسقف وأن يكون هناك مسافات لا تقل عن ثلاثة أقدام بين أعلى الرصات والسقف. 
4- يجب أن يتم وضع المواد المخزنة على قوائم وارفف معدنية ولا يتم وضعها على الأرض مباشرة لحمايتها من التلف.
5- يجب التفتيش الدوري على التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية للتأكـــد من سلامتها لمنع حدوث أي شرر كهربائي نتيجة خلل بالتركيبات الكهربائية الممتدة بالمخازن .
6- يجب أن يمنع التدخين نهائياً داخل المخازن مع التشديد في تنفيذ ذلك بكل حزم ويتم تعليق العلامات التحذيرية الدالة على ذلك بمكان ظاهر.
7- يجب استخدام المفاتيح والوصلات الكهربائية التي لا تحدث شرر بأماكن تخزين المواد التي ينبعث منها أبخرة مع العناية بالتهوية المستمرة حتى لا تتراكم الأبخرة .
8- يجب أن تحفظ مفاتيح المخازن بعد انتهاء الدوام في دواليب ذات واجهة زجاجية في مكان مأمون وتحت الحراسة لفتح هذه المخازن عند حدوث حرائق أو في حالات الطوارئ وأن يتم إبلاغ الجهات المختصة فور فقدان أي منها .
9- يجب أتباع الأسس والقواعد العلمية في عمليات تسليم وتسلم المواد الواردة والمنصرفة لضمان فرض الرقابة عليها والحفاظ عليها دون فقد أو ضياع .
10- يجب منع دخول غير المختصين داخل المخازن ووضع النظام المناسب لفرض الرقابة اللازمة لعملية الدخول والخروج للمخازن لحفظ الآمن بها .
11- يجب مراعاة النظافة والترتيب والتنظيم داخل المخازن والتخلص من نفايات التخزين بصفة مستمرة لمنع حدوث إصابات للعاملين أو حرائق، ويجب المحافظة على المحيط الخارجي للمخازن نظيفاً من النفايات أو المهملات سريعة الاشتعال .
12- يجب توفير السلالم المأمونة لاستخدامها بدلاً من الصعود على الكراس أو الطاولات لتخزين المواد أو تناولها من على الأرفف كما يجب توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين والتي تتناسب مع طبيعة العمل الذي يقومون به للحفاظ عليهم من إصابات العمل.
13- يجب أجراء الصيانة الدورية لأجهزة ومعدات الإطفاء الموجودة بالمخازن وتعليقها في أماكن ظاهرة يسهل الوصول إليها . 
14- يجب إجراء صيانة أجهزة إنذار الحريق بصفة دورية وتوصيلها بغرفة المراقبة بالدفاع المدني والحريق ، ويراعى تشغيلها من وقت لأخر للتأكد من صلاحيتها .
15- يجب تعليق التعليمات الإرشادية الدالة على كيفية استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء وكيفية التصرف في حالات الحريق ومسالك الهروب وعمليات الإخلاء عند الطوارئ بمكان ظاهر حتى يتم التعرف عليها وحفظها نتيجة رؤيتها بصفة مستمرة .
16- يجب توفير أجهزة ومعدات الإسعافات الأولية بالمخازن طبقاً لما ورد بقرار سعادة وزير الصحة ووضعها في مكان ظاهر داخل صندوق مكتوب عليه (عبارة إسعاف ورمز الهلال باللون الأحمر ) ويراعى تدريب مجموعة من العاملين على القيام بأعمال الإسعاف الأولى بالجهات المختصة بوزارة الصحة.
17- يجب مكافحة القوارض والحشرات بصفة مستمرة باستخدام المبيدات الحشرية أو أي طريقة أخـرى لضمان الحفاظ على المواد المخزونة وكذلك ضمان سلامـــة التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية سليمة حيث أن وجود القوارض قد يتلف المـواد المخزونة أو قرض الكابلات الكهربائية مما قد يتسبب في نشوب الحرائق.
18- يجب مراعاة عدم ارتفاع الرصات أو قرب المواد المخزنة لمصادر الإضاءة الصناعية لضمان عدم حدوث حرائق بهذه المواد نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارتها.
19- يجب أن تخزن أسطوانات الهواء والغازات المضغوطة في وضع رأسي وأن يكون المحبس إلى أعلى .
20- يجب أن تخزن الأخشاب وقطع الأثاث في مكان منفصل ويراعى أن تكون الأرضيات صلبة وجافة لمنع الرشح والرطوبة الذي قد يتسبب في تلفها.
21- يجب التقيد بالسعة الحقيقية للمخازن وعدم تكدس المواد المخزنة بها بما يفوق طاقتها الاستيعابية.
22- يجب أن تكون المكاتب الإدارية للعاملين بمخازن المـواد الكيماوية والخطرة التي قد ينبعث منها أبخرة أو غازات خارج هذه المخازن لحمايتهم من الإصابة بالأمراض المهنية نتيجة التعرض المستمر لها .
23- يجب تخزين المواد المؤكسدة التي تسبب حرائق عند اتصالها بمواد أخرى قابلة للاحتراق في أماكن منفصلة. 
24- يجب حفظ المواد التي تتفاعل مع الماء مثل الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم ومسحوق الألومنيوم داخل أوعية محكمة الغلق لا تسمح بنفاذ الماء إلى داخلها ويراعى عزلها عن بقية المخزونات الأخرى.
25- يجب حفظ الصوديوم والبــوتاسيوم والكالســيوم والفوسفور الأصفر تحت أسطح السوائل وذلك لان هذه المواد تحترق ذاتياً بمجرد تعرضها للهواء ( الفوسفور يحفظ تحت سطح الماء والصوديوم يحفظ تحت سطح زيت البرافين ) .​ 26- يجب عند تخزين المواد الكيميائية مراعاة ما يلي :-
- عدم اتصال الكلورات مع حامض الكبريتيك أو سيانيد البوتاسيوم.
- عدم اتصال اليود بأملاح النوشادر.
- عدم اتصال زيت التربنتينا باليود.
- عدم اتصال سبائك الماغنسيوم باليود أو أى مادة قلوية.
- عدم اتصال برمنجنات البوتاسيوم مع الكحول أو الجلسرين .
وذلك لان هذه المواد لا خطر منها إذا وجدت منفصلة غير أنها تسبب حرائق عند تفاعلها مع مواد أخرى .
 27- يجب تخزين نيتريت الصوديوم بعيداً عن المواد الأخرى القابلة للاشتعال أو المختزلة أو أملاح الأمونيوم وعدم تعريضها لدرجات حرارة مرتفعة.
28- يجب تخزين كلوريت الصوديوم في مكان جاف وعند درجة حـرارة (15 ) درجة مئوية ويجب أن لا تلامس المـــادة إي أحماض أو مــواد قابلة للاشتعال مثل الأخشاب ،القش، المواد الدهنية، الزيوت ، نظراً لأنها مادة مؤكسدة قوية ولا تطفأ بالماء ويمكن استخدام الماء فقط لتبريد العبوة من الخارج والعبوات القريبة من العبوة المشتعلة. ويمنـع منعاً باتاً تداول هـذه المــادة باليد أو تعرض العين لها سواء كانت في الصورة الصلبة أو السائلة لأنها تسبب حـروق كيميائية وحرارية.
29- يجب مراعاة عدم تعريض كلورات الصــودا أثنـاء التداول أو النقل لأي أحماض معدنية أو مواد مختزلة أو مواد قابلة للاشتعال.
30- يجب مراعاة الحذر الشديد عند تخزين أحماض الهيدروكلوريك والنيتريك والكبريتك لأنها من المواد الكيميائية السائلة ذات الصفات الخاصة.
31- يجب مراعاة عدم تخزين حامض الهيدروكلوريك بجوار حامض النيتريك أو أية مواد أخرى قوية التأكسد.
32- يجب مراعاة تخزين النترات فى مكان جاف مستقل بعيداً عن المواد العضوية أو المواد القابلة للاشتعال.  
33- يجب مراعاة تخزين حامض الكـروميك بعيداً عن المواد القلوية أو المواد المختزلة أو المـواد القابلة للاشتعال ونظراً لخواصه الحامضية والمؤكسدة ، وتراعى احتياطات الوقاية الشخصية فضلاً عن أنها مادة سامة وآكلة للجلد ويؤدى وصولها إلى الجهاز التنفسي أو الهضمي إلى التهابات جسيمة.  
34- يجب أن تخزن المـواد القابلة للاشتعال في أماكن باردة بعيدة عن مصادر التجهيزات الكهربائية أو الشرارات الحرارية.
35- يجب عدم استخدام حـواس اللمس أو الشم أو التذوق للتعرف على المواد الكيميائية المخزنة.
36- يجب استخدام الرمال أو التراب لامتصاص الأحماض المنسكبة على الأرض لأنها من أنسب الوسائل من وجهة نظر السلامة ويراعـى معالجة الأحماض المنسكبة على الأرض بكميات وفيرة من الجير المشبع بالماء أو مادة قلوية لأنها من الوسائل المناسبة الواجبة الأتباع .
37- يجب عدم تخزين حامض الكبريتيك مع حامض النيتريك أو أية مادة كيميائية سائلة له صفة التبخر أو تشتمل على عناصر مؤكسدة مثل البيروكسيد ومشتقاته .
38- يجب التصرف السريع فى حالة انسكاب أية مــادة ملتهبة على ملابسك أو أى من أجزاء جسمك ومن الواجب عليك استخدام تيار من الماء على موضع الإصابة مع سرعة التخلص من الملابس الملوثة وعدم الاقتراب من أماكن اللهب المكشوف وذلك لمنع تضاعف الإصابة والحد من خطورتها .
39- يجب توفير التهوية الملائمة داخل المخازن لان ذلك يضمن سلامة المواد المخزونة مع الوضع في الاعتبار مراجعة وسائلها الصناعية بصفة مستمرة .
40- يجب مراعاة وضع الحاويات المعبأة بالمواد الكيميائية الحارقة عند رصها على قواعد بلاستيكية لمنع أحد مسببات الحرائق.
41- يجب مراعاة عدم وضع الحاويات المعبأة بالمواد التي تتصف بصفة التمدد بفعل الحرارة فوق بعضها مباشرة ولكن يراعى وضعها على أرفف لتجنب حوادث انفجارها . 

​


----------



## فتوح (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ورنوغي على ما أوردت في هذا الموضوع


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكم على المرور


----------



## فتوح (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ورنوغي على ما أوردت في هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
توضيحات جيدة


----------



## abod1976 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
توضيحات جيدة فالتشريع الصحيح والتخطيط السليم ولا تنسى التدريب أساس السلامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع السلامة في المنشآت التعليمية موضوع مهم كون هذه المنشآت تحوي أبناؤنا الذين يتوجب علينا حمايتهم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (26 أكتوبر 2007)

تشكر أخي غسان على المرور


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على المرور


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكم على المرور


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فبك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## ابن البلد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

حسب ظني تقع المسؤولية في تطبيق الإجراءات الوقائية على مدير المدرسة بحال تسلّمه لوظيفته
وعليه إرشاد قسم من المعلمين لمساعدته في هذا الموضوع 
أظن أنّه من الأفضل بناء ملجأ كبير تحت المدرسة ...أي مدرسة في حال حدوث خطر خارجي
وأن يكون هذا الملجأ مجهزا للاستعمال في أي وقت ...وفي نفس الوقت يمكن استغلاله كملعب رياضي داخلي ...أو صالة ألعاب جمباز ...أو قاعة للمحاضرات ....طبعا يجب تجهيز غُرف جانبية لتحوي المنشأات التي تستعمل في بشكل يومي لتخزينها في حال حدوث طارئ يلزم استخدام المكان كملجأ
أي للهدف الذي أقيم لأجله ... 
إجمالا يأخذون بالحسبان متر مربع للطالب على الأقل , لكن المسألة فيها نظر
على كل وزارة التعليم يجب عليها فحص المدارس إذا كانت مُهيئة ومُجهزة من ناحية الحفاظ على سلامة الأولاد الذين يتعلمون بها + طاقم التدريس


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي مصطفى على المرور


----------



## رجل السلامة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للتوضيحات
كيميائي / تامر أسامة
مهندس سلامة


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على مرورك 
ومرحبا بك في الملتقى 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## وديع المخلافي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزى الله كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## بو مشاري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssss


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## masd2006 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الدبس (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أستاذي العزيز المهندس غسان 
أرجو من حضرتك رجاء حارا مساعدتي فيما يلي 
أريد فقط بعناوين وبرؤوس أقلام حتى لا أثقل على حضرتك الخطوات الرئيسية الواجب عملها عند عمل تقرير عن سلامة مستودع والخطوات بالترتيب عند تقييم المخاطر لكل جزء منه ابتداء من أخذ الصور الى أخره
أتوسل اليك أن تساعدني ولو بنقاط أساسية ولك كل الشكر والتحية لك ولكل من يتفضل علي ويساعدني .


----------



## علي 2009 (23 مارس 2009)

_شكرا لك عزيزي على الموضوع ولكن للأسف في العالم العربي آخر مايتم له الإنتباه هي السلامة وأنظمة الحماية لها وتكون خوفا من الجهات الحكومية لأنها إجبارية وليست خوفا لحماية الإنسان والممتلكات المادية_.


----------



## mremawi (15 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على جهودكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## waelse (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سليم صبرة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات الهامة


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين جميعا على هذا الموضوع والشرح المميز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## غسان الفهد (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح التفصيلي


----------



## taha habash (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ياستاذ على هذه المواضيع الرائعة جدا


----------



## taha habash (25 نوفمبر 2011)

استاذي العزيز 
ممكن موضوع عن المخاطر المهنية للعاملين في المجاري 
والعاملين مجال تصيفية مياه الشرب


----------



## نجيب اوحباب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Thanks


----------

